# winkelpicker montage



## ferdinand (19. Mai 2008)

holla!

ich möchte ins pickern "einsteigen" und hab mich im internet über die verschiedenen montagen schlau gemacht.
dabei ist mir die seitenarm-montage besonders aufgefallen, da hier kein wirbel, kein boom, kein sonstwas benötigt wird, also besonders fein und unauffällig.

an die hauptschnur wird lediglich ein stück schnur geknotet mit einem birnenblei daran. und dann natürlich das vorfach mit haken am ende der hauptschnur einschlaufen. 

wie lang sollte der seitenarm dann sein? und was haltet ihr von der montage im allgemeinen? verbesserungsvorschläge? bessere ideen?

die rute ist eine spro precision 2,40m und max 40gr wurfgewicht - die rolle soll eine alivio 3000 oder evtl kleiner werden - ist hier etwas zu beanstanden?


bin für tips und vorschläge sehr dankbar


----------



## Aal-Papst (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: winkelpicker montage*

Hallo, ich verwende die Schlaufenmontage am Picker genau wie an der Feederrute. Mit 40gr. WG kannst du auch Futterkörbe ausbringen. Finde ich persönlich besser, weil man dann weiter Auswerfen kann, als wenn du mit mit der Hand anfütterst, was bei der Birnenbleimontage ja notwendig ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: winkelpicker montage*

Hallo ich habe auch ne Winkelpicker von 2,70m und max. WG von 80gr.
Ich will mit dieser Rute demnächst auf Karpfen gehen, hat jemand eine idee welche schnur ,welche Haken und vorallem welche Montage ich nehmen soll?


----------



## Carpital (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: winkelpicker montage*

servus
fische mit ner 2.70 abu enticer.
benutze fast immer kleine futterkörbe. bis 60g geht auch noch auf kurze distanz aber 10/20g  sind schon besser...auch im drill.
hatte heute ne 42 schleie dran. mit 16ner schnur u 12er vorfach war das auch schon ganz lustig..
mit der selben rute hab ich auch mal im sommer auf karpfen gefischt da hatte ich allerdings 26ger mono mit fast 10 kg.
hab da sogar mel nen 31pf spiegler gefangen. der hat allerdings mehr gemacht was er wollte und ich hab nur grob die richtung vorgegeben. is vom rückrad ja nicht so wie mit ner karpfenrute...
machte aber spaß...#t

da ich nie mit mais fische empfehle ich dir maden/kaster oder kleine boilies besser aber große boilies wenn de große karpfen fangen willst


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: winkelpicker montage*

vielen dank, aber welche Haken hast du benutzt  und hast du auch angefüttert?


----------



## Carpital (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: winkelpicker montage*

auf karpfen hab ich selbstgebundene boilie rigs benutzt und weißfisch gekaufte. entweder madenhaken mit 12er vorfach größe 12-18 oder feederhaken von sensas gr 14/16. die12er haken irgendwie nicht so gut...
füttere nicht regelmäßig vor. auf 2-3 std angeln kommt ca 1 kg grundfutter und eine kleine dose maden/kaster mix. 
im gegensatz zu vielen hier finde ich dass es stark auf die futterauswahl ankommt.
bei mir beisst es jahreszeiten abhängig auf unterschiedliche sorten..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: winkelpicker montage*

danke


----------

